# Jos A Bank Signature Gold Suit $249



## zhyue

They did it again! happy to pick up a navy track stripe super 120s

https://www.josbank.com/IWCatSectionView.process?IWAction=Load&Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=15852


----------



## Sobaka3

*Signature Gold Made in China*

I just called about the country of origin of the signature gold suits on sale for 249.00, specifically item #8734

https://www.josbank.com/IWCatProduc...=1&Section_Id=15852&pcount=&Product_Id=337308

and I was told that they are made in China.


----------



## zhyue

Sobaka3 said:


> I just called about the country of origin of the signature gold suits on sale for 249.00, specifically item #8734
> 
> https://www.josbank.com/IWCatProduc...=1&Section_Id=15852&pcount=&Product_Id=337308
> 
> and I was told that they are made in China.


The Signature Gold suits I got from the last sale back in Feb/March for $249 are all made in Mexico. Guess we will see.


----------



## Mark from Plano

zhyue said:


> The Signature Gold suits I got from the last sale back in Feb/March for $249 are all made in Mexico. Guess we will see.


Every SG piece I have is from Mexico, including the sports jacket I'm wearing today. Not saying China isn't right, just surprising.


----------



## Stuhrling

I have a couple that were made in Italy and one made in Mexico.


----------



## Rocker

The SG suits that I have are made in Mexico, but I believe they were all the SGs with a retail of $995 not the $1295 variety - which are the Super 120s.


----------



## wvuguy

Yes, I think this is probably the time to pull the trigger.

Free shipping on top of $249 is probably pretty close to the bottom for SG, and is (IMHO) a pretty damned solid deal; maybe not quite to the level of the navy DB Sig I grabbed a couple of months ago at $99, but excellent nevertheless. I've personally been looking for an olive suit for some time, and the available oxford of that color is of interest to me.

Though I wouldn't bet my life on it, my own best guess is these suits will *not* go to $199, and it wouldn't surprise me in the least to see these garments back up to the $299-349 range next week.


----------



## David A.

*Track stripe 120s*

Like zhyue, I pulled the trigger on the Navy Track Stripe 120s. I'll report back on the country of origin.

Did any of you pick up the Sig. Gold dress shirts for $29.99? I hesitated and my size was gone a couple of hours later.


----------



## Rocker

Received two $1295 variety, Super 120s suits - both made in Mexico, not China - if that matters.


----------



## spielerman

*Are Jos A Bank Signature Suits any good*

I'm new to this forum and finding specific information is tough. How good are these jos a bank signature gold suits that are on sale fore $250? Are they worth it?

Or would an Ebay Baroni suit be a better bet?

I'm slowly learning about suit fit and finding I've got to do it myself and then find a great tailor. These sales folks at my stores are bad. No top end men's clothing stores in Boise.


----------



## Mayday924

I think I'm going to order the super 120s 2 button navy stripe suit also. Sadly, I can't afford to get another Brooks Brothers suit. I just have a couple questions. 

First of all what exactly is Finished Bottom? Will a tailor be able to fix it if it is too long?

Third of all there is a sizing issue. I fit into a Brooks Brothers suit jacket at 39 S. There is only 39 R for the suit jacket. Will a tailor be able to shorten the length?


----------



## jdldore

In my opinion, at least, both the Jos. A. Bank and the Baroni are worth it at that price. I bought two Jos. A. Banks at that price two years ago and they still look great.


----------



## zhyue

received the SG superfine suit made in Mexico the other day. Not sure it is better than the normal SG suit I got last time around. How do you guys like the Navy Track Stripe?


----------



## regularguy

I'm really happy I found this place. First post.

I've been in the market for a couple of new suits, but I'm an extra long, so getting them online is difficult and finding high quality stuff at reduced prices in brick and mortar places like Nordstrom Rack and Neiman last chance is even more hit and miss. Joseph Banks is one of the few options for XLong sizes, and thanks to this thread, I was able to pick up a signature gold and a signature for $398, which seems like a pretty good deal if these suits are as reported. 

Frankly, I don't even know how good these suits are. I've never been to a Joseph Banks or had one of their suits, but based on the reviews here, the price is right to give it a try. If the signature golds really are comparable to Hickey Ltds. as some report on these reports, it will be money well spent. I don't own a Hickey Ltd., but think I've seen them at places like Syms, and I don't find them to be that far off from the regular Hickey collection suits. I have a couple of Hickey Freeman collection suits. I look forward to comparing them and I'll post a report since the Jos. Banks' signature gold suits seem to generate a number of questions on this board.

Anyway, thanks again for this thread. If anyone has any other ideas for good discount options for quality extra long suits and long-sleve shirts, please let me know.


----------

